# How do women manage to f**k up my life!!!



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

it was all arranged three weeks ago i had tickets to see gloucester rfc playing tonight........yes i thought out with the lads a few guinness and hopefully a good game for us in the shed.
then a week ago middle daughter said to mum.....we wouldn't mind going out next friday mum could you have the kids for us please........all fluttery eyes fffsssss. oh says mum but i am on doubles next week ask dad if he will have them till i get home at 9pm. (oh you biatch........you know i have a game booked with the lads)
dad.................yes babe? would you mind havin..............yes ok ok, am giving up my game but yeah will be ok np's (cuddles and kisses exchanged) so i plan tonight with the kids and worked like a fucking loony today to get as much done as possible to get home quicker. (got loads of board games out of the loft mid week and planned on a new disney film they havn't seen with copious amounts of popcorn) yes!!!!! going to be a good night.

get home and note left on side by youngest daughter (kids not coming now dad as they are going for a sleep over at their friends place) WTFF........check phone nope no missed calls or texts, and i gave up my night in the shed........shouting GLOSTER in a country accent and donkey noises at the other team!!!

so sat here having missed the god dam firking game well pissed off and mighty mad at the whole female frigging species that seem to run/ruin my life as an ongoing thing!!!!!!

Rant over and sulking.........pass the bottle over someone while i stick lord of the rings on yet again


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

youre old enough to know better mate.  .would have been a boring game anyway :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

c15 ttt said:


> youre old enough to know better mate.  .would have been a boring game anyway :wink:


I SHOULD BE OLD ENOUGH!!!! but bloody daughters fluttering fsssss cows all of them bunch of unorganised useless money spending waste of........oh sod it. night bud am off now before i get banned lmao.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

im sure you wouldnt have it any other way gazzer.my 3 daughters have me on a string too.get yourself a can and thank your lucky stars you have them.chill mate.its all good


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Gaz, take three chill pills and retire to a darkend room.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ok all calm now and relaxed..........had good day at work and sat doing quotes. am out tonight babysitting for other daughter so i get my time with the kids in one way or another.

slightly different note son in law came home from the game nissed up and ate the mrs food she had prepared for work today :lol: :lol: (oh and gloucester won  )


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

I know where you are coming from mate and have been there. Currentyl we are living in a rented house whilst we wait a new house being built; we don't even have a kitchen table because everything but the basics are in storage, so eat with a plate on our knees. Said to my daughter at christmas, what are you doing on the day; oh we are having it at home, just us, we dont want anyone around; and then right across Christmas not as much as an invite for a sarnie. In the previous three months, I had put £500 on an asda card for them to help buying the nappies and such for my new grndson; spent £600 on crimbo prezzies for my other grandson; bought them a video camera £300 so they could film Christmas and bought my daughter a £500 bracelet for Christmas. Almost £2k and you dont even get invited for a fucking sarnie. Thats not the way we brought them up for sure. So what I learned was that my daughter can be f#cking selfish when it suited her and I vowed at that time to be similiarly so. I have said 'no' every time I have been asked for something since and do you know what mate, 4 months on and it is making a difference, they havent asked for anything for about 4 weeks now. So maybe be a little more selfish bud if you can, because you owe it to yourself to live your own life too,


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Money spent don't equal love returned. That's for sure mate.
We all learn the hard way it seems. 
My daughter is still at home and under full subsidy. Love her to bits but sometimes.....

Brian


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Tritium said:


> Money spent don't equal love returned. That's for sure mate.
> We all learn the hard way it seems.
> My daughter is still at home and under full subsidy. Love her to bits but sometimes.....
> 
> Brian


Definatley


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hmmmm. Is it that sons behave differently?

I have two sons (35 and 33). Both of them look after themselves even though the younger one still lives with me.
I help them as much as they help me - money wise and helping out with jobs


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> Hmmmm. Is it that sons behave differently?
> 
> I have two sons (35 and 33). Both of them look after themselves even though the younger one still lives with me.
> I help them as much as they help me - money wise and helping out with jobs


I guess it takes all sorts, my own lad is a completly different kettle of fish thank my daughter, he is only 21 but really values our relationship and is grateful for anything he gets without expecting it.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

BrianR said:


> I know where you are coming from mate and have been there. Currentyl we are living in a rented house whilst we wait a new house being built; we don't even have a kitchen table because everything but the basics are in storage, so eat with a plate on our knees. Said to my daughter at christmas, what are you doing on the day; oh we are having it at home, just us, we dont want anyone around; and then right across Christmas not as much as an invite for a sarnie. In the previous three months, I had put £500 on an asda card for them to help buying the nappies and such for my new grndson; spent £600 on crimbo prezzies for my other grandson; bought them a video camera £300 so they could film Christmas and bought my daughter a £500 bracelet for Christmas. Almost £2k and you dont even get invited for a fucking sarnie. Thats not the way we brought them up for sure. So what I learned was that my daughter can be f#cking selfish when it suited her and I vowed at that time to be similiarly so. I have said 'no' every time I have been asked for something since and do you know what mate, 4 months on and it is making a difference, they havent asked for anything for about 4 weeks now. So maybe be a little more selfish bud if you can, because you owe it to yourself to live your own life too,


i agree bud i have been far too giving at times and having read above.....WTF they didn't even invite you for xmas dinner? that is just plain rude m8ee. i havn't been to any of their houses over easter or even rung them tbh. mind i have been working on an urgent contract and not long got back from spraying a job for a customer. i have even taken away the £200 spare dosh that sits on top of the wall unit for them to use in emergencies, as it got abused and never came back on the time agreed.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Must be a gender thing then :roll:

My older lad paid for a nice Italian meal out on Saturday (even paid for his brother!!). 
And my younger lad bought a curry take-away last night (also inviting two friends of mine) Oh, and he did the washing for me while I was out with my friends 8)


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> Must be a gender thing then :roll:
> 
> My older lad paid for a nice Italian meal out on Saturday (even paid for his brother!!).
> And my younger lad bought a curry take-away last night (also inviting two friends of mine) Oh, and he did the washing for me while I was out with my friends 8)


Brilliant Dani; think you are right, my son who has nothing would gladly give you everything and asks for nothing.  Heres to the boys


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

BrianR said:


> Heres to the boys


I'll second that


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> .... am out tonight babysitting for other daughter ....


Your social life is more boring than mine


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm not so sure boys are that much better.

My son's regularly wake me up with their shouting at stupid times in the early hours and never apologise.

We've given them both loads of clothes and furniture over the years, which they've clearly liked, but never a proper thank you.

I often give them lifts in the car but they never offer to drive me or even to take over the driving. I don't think they even think about it.

Even at Christmas we gave them lots of presents and we didn't get a thing back from either of them- I think we might have got a 'thank you' from one of them.

Maybe some of you think I'm being a bit hard on them as they're only three but still......

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

missile said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > .... am out tonight babysitting for other daughter ....
> ...


aint that the truth......... :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> I'm not so sure boys are that much better.
> 
> My son's regularly wake me up with their shouting at stupid times in the early hours and never apologise.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just wait till they're 25-ish. They pay you back galore for all the nice things you're doing


----------

